# Energized csst/Illegal installation



## threaderman (Jun 17, 2008)

These pics were from a recent gas re-pipe.The csst was not bounded/grounded and got energized during a freak electrical incident.It was an insurance job of course.

http://s193.photobucket.com/albums/z129/threaderman/


----------



## 22rifle (Jun 14, 2008)

Is there any way you could recoat that and use it again? With the prices CSST are these days and all...









KIDDING! How stupid do you think I am? Wait, don't answer that. LOL


----------



## threaderman (Jun 17, 2008)

Close to $2 a foot for 1/2".That's expensive.


----------



## 22rifle (Jun 14, 2008)

Can you say which brand this is?


----------



## threaderman (Jun 17, 2008)

I'm certified with Trac-pipe[omega flex] and Gas tite.It's neither of those.The other brand that I've seen in the area is ward flex.What-ever it is has a rubber/insulated washer at the adapter and a little plastic stub-out I believe,


----------



## WestCoastPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

I just finished a TracPipe PSII install today, along with scotchcoat, all in 3/4

tomorrow, I run 115' of 11/4" PSII and 20' of 11/4 steel pipe.

I have heard about these freak electrical accidents, and how the electricians are improperly grounding the pipe, they need to ground the actual csst, not the plastic cover:no:


Scary if you ask me, but a real labor savor and approved!! permits on tomorrows job:yes:


----------



## 22rifle (Jun 14, 2008)

Sounds like Wardflex.

I am certified in all 3. Will only use Wardflex in an emergency.


----------



## GrumpyPlumber (Jun 12, 2008)

*I won't touch Wardflex.*
*I've seen it rip when dragged through joists, the metal is annealed.*
*Gastite & Tracpipe aren't as soft...plus those graphite washers often leak on Wardflex....regardless how neat your cut is.*


----------

